
The $1bn hostage deal that enraged Qatar’s Gulf rivals - forkLding
https://www.ft.com/content/dd033082-49e9-11e7-a3f4-c742b9791d43
======
kristianp
Archive version: [http://archive.is/LqMos](http://archive.is/LqMos)

------
bradknowles
Paywalled.

